# Best route from Central Jersey to Hilton Head?



## bookworm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi there,

We live in central New Jersey now (in the Princeton area) and are making our first trip to Hilton Head Island later in October (yeah!). I've read lots of good suggestions on this board for Hilton Head dining, etc. - thanks. What I'm wondering about is the best route for driving down there. We can't leave until about 3 PM on a Friday and mapquest recommends taking I-95 around Baltimore and then the I-495 around Washington DC. Unfortunately we will probably be going through these areas during rush hour. Is this wise? Will the traffic be manageable? Is there a better route that would save time? This is a concern with two tired little kids in the backseat and some mileage to make on the first day.

Thanks!
Angela


----------



## luv2vacation (Oct 14, 2007)

sent you a PM


----------



## RDB (Oct 14, 2007)

bookworm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> ... the Princeton area) ... to Hilton Head Island ... We can't leave until about 3 PM on a Friday ...  Is there a better route that would save time? .../QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## wegottago (Oct 14, 2007)

I ditto going with Route 81.  We always go this way when heading south as we will at xmas time.  It is a MUCH nicer and safer ride.  It is also beautiful, especially heading south and coming down the mountain into Virginia.  As my son said when he was little "we're on top of the world".  With 95 you have tolls, trucks, and traffic.  

If you belong to AAA stop in and get maps and a guide book.  Just beware that there is one stretch between Staunton and before Roanoke where there are not too many hotels so if you need one, you'll want to review the book and where you are on the road before you need one.  You can drive to/from HH in one day though.  We only live 40 minutes from you.  

If you want to take your time, you can see the Natural Bridge, The horse farms, some historical areas (I'm sorry I can't remember the names right now).
Drive Safely!


----------



## dive-in (Oct 15, 2007)

*I-95 Exit information*

Anytime I'm traveling a long distance on I-95, I always print out the exit info for the states I'm traveling in from the Walt Disney World Info website.  It has some great advice and information like gas, hotels and restaurants at each exit.  

Have a great time at HHI.


----------



## jwq387 (Oct 17, 2007)

*new jersey to hilton head*



RDB said:


> bookworm said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 17, 2007)

Actually,

From Princeton, head north a bit and pickup 78 west to harrisburg where you intersect 81 south. Leave at 3 PM and you will have no traffic delays.

John


----------



## bookworm (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for all of the suggestions! You have given me some good options to consider.
Angela


----------



## Pat H (Oct 17, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Actually,
> 
> From Princeton, head north a bit and pickup 78 west to harrisburg where you intersect 81 south. Leave at 3 PM and you will have no traffic delays.
> 
> John



Oh, yes you will. By the time you get to the PA border it will be after 4:00. 78 is only 2 lanes once you get past Allentown and there is construction going on. Does the word nightmare bring any images to mind? Personally, I'd fly but then I'd rather fly than drive just abput anywhere!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 18, 2007)

I defer to Pat, didn't know they were doing construction west of Allentown.

That brings up a great point. When doing interstate travel, it always pays to look at the AAA or the State Dept of Transportation site for each state you will traverse.


----------

